# [TheNextFeliks] 3x3 Method Showcase Series



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2014)

Description said:


> I will be having a new series soon for a method showcase. Stuff about CFOP, Petrus, ZZ and Roux. They will have overviews, example solves, pros and cons, etc. Should be released next week. Subscribe to get updated when the videos come out.
> 
> Do you want to see other methods, such as Triangular Fransisico, L2L4/k, Columns First?



So I will be making this series and starting it on Monday. Probably going CFOP, ZZ, Petrus, Roux. If you want any methods, feel free to suggest one. I hope this will be a good series.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 16, 2014)

it is private....


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> it is private....



I think I fixed it now. I have no clue why it would have been private, but i did wonder why I had 0 views.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

cool! I subbed.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> cool! I subbed.



Thanks. Hope I don't disappoint.


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 17, 2014)

PCMS and Heise are *must*-dos.

Nice series idea btw! Will definitely watch every video!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> PCMS and Heise are *must*-dos.
> 
> Nice series idea btw! Will definitely watch every video!



Thanks. How could I forget Heise? I love especially for FMC. Now I'm worried because people seem interested. 

Can I mention you as a Petrus user since you are pretty fast with it? You and Erik Johnson are the only ones I can think of.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry guys. Really busy today and found myself going too slow. Tomorrow I should have one up though.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 18, 2014)

If you're doing more esoteric methods, try and make sure you research them you get an accurate enough description.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 18, 2014)

Triangular Francisco, because it sounds cool (jk)
Definitely do Heise


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 18, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> If you're doing more esoteric methods, try and make sure you research them you get an accurate enough description.



Which methods are "esoteric"? 

So hopefully I'll get the video up today. I am going to do Roux, ZZ, Petrus, Heise, PCMS, TriFran. Any more?


----------



## cubizh (Mar 18, 2014)

You can find more information on esoteric methods on the wiki, like here: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Category:3x3x3_speedsolving_methods


Here's a good list:


Spoiler



(taken from Kirjava's video): 

FreeFOP / CFCE / Petrus / Corners First / Columns First / Snyder / Waterman / 8355 / ZB / ZZ (pseudo) / LBL (EOCOCPEP) / CFOP / Tripod / Salvia / Triangular Francisco / Ring Method / Heise / Human Thistlethwaite / Human Kociemba/Redux / Roux


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 19, 2014)

*Episode 1: Roux!*








Description said:


> Sorry for the delay. Lost the scramble so maybe someone can reconstruct?
> 
> How did you like the video? Any tips, ideas for next one? Next one should be ZZ.
> 
> Subscribe to be notified of new ones.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 20, 2014)

*Episode 2: ZZ!*








Description said:


> Episode 2. You guys still liking the series? Sorry I am so far behind.
> 
> Scramble: R' U' L2 F L' D' F' U2 R B' R D2 F2 R2 L F2 L U2 B2 D2 L2
> 
> Don't forget to subscribe to be notified of new videos!


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

I think you're the perfect person to do this because as far as I know you have used all of the big three methods as your main method at some point


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I think you're the perfect person to do this because as far as I know you have used all of the big three methods as your main method at some point



Thanks. Yeah. I haven't used a lot of petrus but I do occasionally. Speaking of which, I should post the Petrus one on here. I think I might do a "n Methods, 1 Scramble" miniseries for other methods (not sure how many). I don't know about doing all these videos. But if people want them, I'll do them.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 22, 2014)

*Episode 3: Petrus*








Description said:


> This is about the petrus method. Don't forget to subscribe!
> 
> Scramble: D U B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B U2 F' D R B' D L2 R U


----------



## IQubic (Mar 22, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Thanks. Yeah. I haven't used a lot of petrus but I do occasionally. Speaking of which, I should post the Petrus one on here. I think I might do a "n Methods, 1 Scramble" miniseries for other methods (not sure how many). I don't know about doing all these videos. But if people want them, I'll do them.



I think it would be cooler if you asked some fast-ish cubers, who all use different methods to make a walkthrough solve. Then string them together similar to the way that Cubing World did 12 cubers, 1 Scramble.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 22, 2014)

IQubic said:


> I think it would be cooler if you asked some fast-ish cubers, who all use different methods to make a walkthrough solve. Then string them together similar to the way that Cubing World did 12 cubers, 1 Scramble.



Yeah. That video had different methods though. Plus, there are obviously CFOP, ZZ, and Roux users but ones for other methods are scarce. I could probably do fine myself. I know a lot of methods. I guess I could do a collaboration of me and some other cubers. I don't know. It's just not that easy I guess. I'll think about it.


----------

